# Fromm question please



## Pattimay (Jul 28, 2012)

Hope everyone can help because I'm going crazy trying to decide on a quality food for my Hannah Belle (10) and Tia(2 next month). I just switched from Innova because of the sell out to P/G. Would be upset but last month Hannah just stopped eating it. So I found a holistic store that sells Fromm. Decided on this food because it has the smaller kibble like Innova small bites. Orijen/Acana is larger. But they only carry the Four Star Nutritional . I got the Salmon A la vg . I heard you can mix the Four star with no problem of stomach issues and they can have variety also. So all is going well but now I'm wondering if the Gold is better. Found another local store that ONLY sell the Gold. Also why is Fromm only getting the four stars and not the five on alot of food rating sites. I just hope I made the right decision. My husband got me into the habit of boiling chicken for them everyday and of course if we have a little steak they get it or fish. But I really just want this to stop and just be a special treat sometime. I want all their nutrition to come from a great dog food and not have to worry anymore. Thank you all for any advice.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Pattimay said:


> Hope everyone can help because I'm going crazy trying to decide on a quality food for my Hannah Belle (10) and Tia(2 next month). I just switched from Innova because of the sell out to P/G. Would be upset but last month Hannah just stopped eating it. So I found a holistic store that sells Fromm. Decided on this food because it has the smaller kibble like Innova small bites. Orijen/Acana is larger. But they only carry the Four Star Nutritional . I got the Salmon A la vg . I heard you can mix the Four star with no problem of stomach issues and they can have variety also. So all is going well but now I'm wondering if the Gold is better. Found another local store that ONLY sell the Gold. Also why is Fromm only getting the four stars and not the five on alot of food rating sites. I just hope I made the right decision. My husband got me into the habit of boiling chicken for them everyday and of course if we have a little steak they get it or fish. But I really just want this to stop and just be a special treat sometime. I want all their nutrition to come from a great dog food and not have to worry anymore. Thank you all for any advice.



Trust me, Fromm is a great food, the 4-star-nutritionals is of course 4 stars but if you get the grain free it's 5 stars

Site I use for Dog food reviews:
Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fromm 4 Star Nutritionals line has four grain free varieties. There are four of them using beef, duck, or fish as the main ingredient. They are five star foods with good ingredients, pro and prebiotics and an acceptable protein level. For the price, there is not much better. 

I would not rate the grain inclusive varieties as high because they include less meat and more carb and plant based protein. That is probably why they are a four star food rather than a five star food. They are still more than acceptable diets, though. I would recommend 4 or 5 star foods. 

Not only are Fromm's foods excellent, the company is small, family owned and manufactured in their own plant in the US. There have been no recalls on their foods in the decades they have been around. And they are well respected in the pet nutritional community. 

Before I decided to go with Ziwipeak, Fromm was on the very short list of available kibbles. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Pattimay (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks so much for your replies. Makes me more confident that I picked the right food. I'm so tired of finding a good dog food only having to change again because of recalls or buyouts. Then I go nuts comparing ingredients and other people opionions about what's best. I'm gonna stick to the Fromms Four Star Nutritonals and TRY not to second guess myself if they're doing well on it.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

We feed Fromm and we love it! Chloe loves it and I don't have to worry because it's healthy and has such a great reputation. I think you made a great choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

I had all of my dogs on fromm after the big diamond recall (had been feeding totw) but Im in the process of switching to something else. All was good at first, but about a week in, my dogs all started eating feces, to the point that they would circle around waiting for someone to potty (I poop scoop right away, but they were all around like vultures). Several other people I know had this issue as well. Even with the poo eating, I was going to continue feeding the food because It was affordable, has excellent ingredients, and I could buy it at a place 10 minutes from my house. Ive noticed that Im feeding a good bit more of it than I was of other foods, and my dogs arent keeping good weight on. Their coats are also dull, and one of my LC boys has been itching a bit but has no fleas. I really wanted to love this food, but its not working here for us.


----------

